# 4-way stretch fabric suggetions for a furry or fuzzy unitard?



## Toberkitty (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm starting to do some research into materials for my ocelot costume. I want to make it unitard-based, like I did with my cheshire cat costume. But, I don't want the unitard to be shiny like that, I want it to be fuzzy, or even better...furry. I'm thinking about stretch velvet or velour, but it would be cool if I could find something with short fur instead that has 4-way stretch. Cream or white color is good, because I'll be dying/painting it. I already know about NFT, and they are way too expensive. Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, NFT makes 4-way stretch fur but it's about $45 USD or more per square foot. That would make your unitard very expensive.

http://www.nftech.com/index.html


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 11, 2011)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, NFT makes 4-way stretch fur but it's about $45 USD or more per square foot. That would make your unitard very expensive.
> 
> http://www.nftech.com/index.html



I'm guessing you missed this in my post: 





Toberkitty said:


> I already know about NFT, and they are way too  expensive. Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## morphology (Nov 12, 2011)

Well one quick Google search has informed me that either fuzzy unitards are banned from the internet, or they are extremely hard to find.  And as for furry, NFT is the _only_ 4-way stretch fake fur. You might have to consider a different design, sorry.


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 12, 2011)

I've found zentai suits made of a stretch velour, but they're way too see-through. A quick once-over at the fabrics at my local Jo Anns wasn't very fruitful; they had a couple of stretch velvets and stretch crushed velvet, but that's about it. I'm probably going to end up finding something I can use online, but it won't be fur, apparently.


----------



## morphology (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, it sucks when you can't really find the fabric you desire for your project.  I know how you feel.  And velvet is a pain to use and looks really weird on suits.

Is this suit going to be used for strenuous use like dancing or theater?  Or will it just be for costuming around in?  From what I've seen if you aren't going to be using the suit for theater/dancing its generally best to go with a full fur suit.  People in general (or at least the group of cosplayers I chill with) like full fur more than a unitard and partial in a regular/con setting.


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, but I am sticking with the unitard. I think fursuits and partials are great, but not for me.


----------



## morphology (Nov 13, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat then. Happy costuming!


----------



## Lyria (Nov 17, 2011)

OK, this is my delurk post.I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks...
I can't help you with a fuzzy material but I have another suggestion, a matte lycra fabric.
I  used it for a leotard for my unicorn and I think it looks quite nice.  When I think about it, I just remembered that the backside of the lycra I  used had a brushed surface which made it a little bit fuzzy, just enogh to make it feel nice against the skin. Anyways, here is a picture of it in use (with non fuzzy side out):





(the fit of the leotard isn't perfect, but since Lyria will be a full fursuit in the future I didn't bother to superfit it for halloween)

Hope it helps

/Lyria


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, that's a good suggestion if I can't find anything fuzzy or furry that will work.


----------



## E Aster Bunnymund (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi. I know this is an old post and I have no idea if you ever found what you were looking for, but in case you didn't or if anyone else is on this same frustrating search, I found something I think may do the trick: 

http://www.syfabrics.com/Browse.aspx/Stretch-Ultra-Soft-Cuddle-Fur-1-8--Pile/422

Hope this helps.


----------

